# Coastal Herpetology Class



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

CNAH ANNOUNCEMENT
The Center for North American Herpetology
Lawrence, Kansas
http://www.cnah.org
8 February 2011

COASTAL HERPETOLOGY WITH CHATFIELD

The Gulf Coast Research Laboratory in Ocean Springs, Mississippi, is pleased to offer a new course – Coastal Herpetology – from May 16-27, 2011. The coastal plain of the Southeast boasts an outstanding diversity of amphibians and reptiles, making the region an excellent place to study these often reclusive and elusive creatures. This course will provide students with an introduction to herpetology through lectures and associated readings, discussions of original research papers, and a class project. Topics covered will include the ecology, evolution, life history, diversity, behavior, and conservation of amphibians and reptiles. There will also be many field excursions highlighting the methods and techniques for capturing and studying amphibians and reptiles. Be prepared to get wet and muddy since we will be exploring the marshes, pine woods, bayous, and other habitats as we search for and learn about the amphibians and reptiles of the northern coast of the Gulf of Mexico.

College credit is available through the University of Southern Mississippi or one of many affiliated universities.

Applications will be accepted through 2 May 2011.

For more information, visit us at

www.usm.edu/gcrl

or contact the instructor, Dr. Matthew Chatfield, at

[email protected]


----------

